# Old Boots



## Armymedic (18 Mar 2011)

Anyone of us who have been in for 20 years or more may have the same question:

What do we do with the old boots we were issued, i.e. old style jungle boots, desert boots, etc. Are we expected to turn them back to QM upon release, or can we dispose of them? 

I got jungle boots from Cyprus and Bosnia, old style desert boots, newer style old desert boots, and a pair of Prospector Gore-tex boots I must have got issued somewhere that are all now too small for me as my feet have expanded over the last 15 or so years. Of course, most have Vibram soles as I had that chit before it became vogue to put them on all boots.

Perhaps a bin-rat type can provide the proper answer.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2011)

On RELEASE I had over 19 pairs of boots/shoes to take home.  When I joined the Reserves, I didn't take an initial issue of boots.  What do you do with them?  Good for working in the garden/bush/cottage/etc.  You get to keep them........along with your underwear....... army Boxers (got to love 'em).  Anything that was next to skin, you keep.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Mar 2011)

Just ask for a copy of your clothing docs from Clothing Stores, and see if the items are still on them (older boots might have been removed). Unless boots are in almost new condition, you get to keep them as they're next to skin and they punch the tongue so you can't exchange them.


----------



## mike63 (18 Mar 2011)

I retired 2 1/5 yrs ago.  All supply does now is ask you if you want to keep them, if you say yes, they punch 2 holes in the tongue of the footwear and give them back to you.  If you way no, they take them and get rid of them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Mar 2011)

I thought I heard that if your foot or toes had imprinted the innersole, they were yours. At any rate, I asked our stores guy to print my docs and said "What do you need back?". He said to keep all my footwear. I have a store here that takes all boots and gives them to people that need them for jobs and can't afford them. My problem is solved and I get to feel good about myself ;D


----------



## chrisf (18 Mar 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I have a store here that takes all boots and gives them to people that need them for jobs and can't afford them. My problem is solved and I get to feel good about myself ;D



That sounds like fantastic option. 

If they get returned to supply, they're not going to be re-issued anyway, they're only going to get auctioned off for pennies to a surplus dealer in a tri-wall full of scrap.

I've often wondered if anyone ever actually made good use of the stacks of DEU stuff that gets dropped off to various salavation army depots, but a pair of boots with life left in them is definitly going to get used.


----------



## BDTyre (4 Apr 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> On RELEASE I had over 19 pairs of boots/shoes to take home.  When I joined the Reserves, I didn't take an initial issue of boots.  What do you do with them?  Good for working in the garden/bush/cottage/etc.  You get to keep them........along with your underwear....... army Boxers (got to love 'em).  Anything that was next to skin, you keep.



From what I've been told, the rules for people on Class A have changed. I'm not sure if this applies to releases, but if you want new t-shirts, socks or underwear, you must exchange your old ones.


----------



## JMesh (4 Apr 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> From what I've been told, the rules for people on Class A have changed. I'm not sure if this applies to releases, but if you want new t-shirts, socks or underwear, you must exchange your old ones.



When I returned my kit to supply two months ago to do my out-clearance (sub-component transferring), I was given my boots, shirts, socks and beret to keep. I did, however, have to bring it in to prove I had it (and get my boots punched). I wasn't issued underwear, so I can't speak to that (though with what I kept, I would be surprised if it was required).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> From what I've been told, the rules for people on Class A have changed. I'm not sure if this applies to releases, but if you want new t-shirts, socks or underwear, you must exchange your old ones.



You are entitled to 5 x new shirts/socks/underwear each year and I think 2 x long john's every 2 years ...... No need to turn in stuff....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You are entitled to 5 x new shirts/socks/underwear each year and I think 2 x long john's every 2 years ...... No need to turn in stuff....



Cl A is every two years for a complete new free issue, no questions asked. Old, worn stuff can be exchanged any time on a one for one basis.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Apr 2011)

Now you have me all confused.....I THOUGHT we were talking about "Old Boots" ie Niner Domestic..... ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2011)

I got caught about 30 years ago calling her 'The Boot'.

It still comes up in the odd 'discussion'


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Apr 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I got caught about 30 years ago calling her 'The Boot'.
> 
> It still comes up in the odd 'discussion'



I called mine a Dragon once....way out of her earshot. Like in Louisiana.  ;D


----------



## JMesh (4 Apr 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It still comes up in the odd 'discussion'



As in ones where she does your side for you and you don't even have to be there?

"You know what your problem is? I'll tell you what your problem is!" ;D

And I wonder why I'm single...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> As in ones where she does your side for you and you don't even have to be there?
> 
> "You know what your problem is? I'll tell you what your problem is!" ;D
> 
> And I wonder why I'm single...



Yeah, but after almost 40 years together, we've learned to relegate the extraneous noise to the selective hearing gene.


----------



## BDTyre (5 Apr 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Cl A is every two years for a complete new free issue, no questions asked. Old, worn stuff can be exchanged any time on a one for one basis.



Is there a reference for that? My QM has been telling everyone that even for the complete issue, old stuff must be exchanged. Personally, I don't know why anyone would want to take back old, used underwear and t-shirts that are pretty much see-through.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Apr 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Is there a reference for that? My QM has been telling everyone that even for the complete issue, old stuff must be exchanged. Personally, I don't know why anyone would want to take back old, used underwear and t-shirts that are pretty much see-through.



 ???

One of two things here.  Either your QM haven't properly read and interpreted their procedures and regulations, or you and your peers have not fully comprehended the procedures and regulations as laid out to you.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Apr 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Is there a reference for that? My QM has been telling everyone that even for the complete issue, old stuff must be exchanged. Personally, I don't know why anyone would want to take back old, used underwear and t-shirts that are pretty much see-through.



Obviously you've never seen Japanese vending machines.  8)


----------



## mike63 (5 Apr 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I got caught about 30 years ago calling her 'The Boot'.
> 
> It still comes up in the odd 'discussion'



lol, now that's funny.  I did the same thing...ONCE...and once only.  I got that 'look' and got the 'speech'...never said that to her again!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (6 Apr 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Obviously you've never seen Japanese vending machines.  8)



Pffft!

Don't slag 'em....that's where I send all my "post workout" ginch........$$$$$$$$ 8)


----------



## armyvern (6 Apr 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> From what I've been told, the rules for people on Class A have changed. I'm not sure if this applies to releases, but if you want new t-shirts, socks or underwear, you must exchange your old ones.



You are correct on the Class A. Exchanges are once per 2 years; though you may, or may not, have to present the old items in order to effect the change as that is left up to the discretion of the supporting Sup O. Most Sup Os and locations do not require someone to bring in their old stuff for exchange, but some locations do. Local policy decides that -- what occurs at one location does not, necessarily, translate into it occuring at all locations.


----------

